# Hello to all from a newbie!



## Deleted member 63714 (Jun 1, 2014)

I just signed up today after having read these forums for years. I am not the biggest expert on here but I love WWII history and love WWII planes. Look forward to expanding my knowledge.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2014)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello from Canader. 

Geo


----------



## Donivanp (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome and enjoy, lots to learn from great folks that love to help.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Deleted member 63714 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks to all who wished me welcome... VikingBerserker, I was just looking at some of your posts. I can't figure out what plane that is under your posts. The one with yellow wings and 145 on it. What plane was that??? I'm embarrassed I don't recognize it...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to the family mate....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome aboard.

I believe that's a Martin B-10 in David's sig.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 2, 2014)

Lurking for Years............
it's about time you came in from the cold then!
Welcome.
Now you can embarrass yourself................ just like the rest of us do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 2, 2014)

Speak for yourself old buffalo!
I remain the one voice of sanity and decorum.
And I'm pretty good looking too....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum sir!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 3, 2014)

meatloaf109 said:


> Speak for yourself old buffalo!
> I remain the one voice of sanity and decorum.
> And I'm pretty good looking too....



Yes you are, on All counts.
you old porckupine!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forums



StarScream said:


> I can't figure out what plane that is under your posts. The one with yellow wings and 145 on it. What plane was that??? I'm embarrassed I don't recognize it...


I know the question was aimed at VB, but that's the Martin B-10 bomber in service with the U.S. Army Air Corps during the mid 30's.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, and GrauGeist is correct.


----------



## Deleted member 63714 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome... I feel all agiddy... LOL

Thanks Crimea River and GrauGeist about the plane-I just wanted to know. I spent hours trying to figure it out but could find no example of it on the many places I searched for it. 

Aaron Brooks Walters-I was born and raised in Grundy, Va.

Meatloaf109-I live in N.C. at the moment also.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2014)

NASCAR country?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2014)

Home of the left turn.


----------



## Deleted member 63714 (Jun 4, 2014)

@lucky13
Yes, North Carolina is the home of Nascar. I am about an hour north of Charlotte which has one of the biggest racing tracks at Lowe's Motor Speedway and one of the biggest races-the Coca Cola 600. Mooresville is called Race City USA and it's even closer. To be honest, I'm not much of a fan of racing in general. Way back when stock car racing started and amateurs were racing in souped up cars and wrecking and dying, it might have been interesting but today it's too professional. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

StarScream said:


> Way back when stock car racing started and amateurs were racing in souped up cars and wrecking and dying, it might have been interesting but today it's too professional. LOL



A-Fricken-Men!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2014)

StarScream said:


> Way back when stock car racing started and amateurs were racing in souped up cars and wrecking and dying, it might have been interesting but today it's too professional. LOL



I stuttered.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. 8)


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard mate, from one of the bloody Down Underers


----------



## Njaco (Jun 5, 2014)

Welcome from someone further up the Coast!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 7, 2014)

StarScream said:


> @lucky13
> Yes, North Carolina is the home of Nascar. I am about an hour north of Charlotte which has one of the biggest racing tracks at Lowe's Motor Speedway and one of the biggest races-the Coca Cola 600. Mooresville is called Race City USA and it's even closer. To be honest, I'm not much of a fan of racing in general. Way back when stock car racing started and amateurs were racing in souped up cars and wrecking and dying, it might have been interesting but today it's too professional. LOL



Totally agree young man! I love the pre-70/71 NASCAR, real cars and real men! Fred Lorenzen, Tiny Lund, Curtis Turner, Fireball Roberts, just to mention a few....


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome Starscream.



> I remain the one voice of sanity and decorum.



Geez, don't intimidate the guy in his first thread - give him time to settle in...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah well..................
he thinks he is amongst Experts too.

We succeeded in disillusioning another one!
ain't we just that best, er ..... experts.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 9, 2014)

Tee, Hee, snicker, snort!
We could aughtta be, fer sure!
Welcome to the asylum, young paladin!
I'm here in the western mountains.


----------

